# A versucht mich zu küssen



## playa649

Hola, quisiera saber el significado real de la frase que les pongo "a versucht mich zu küssen oder ich hab´s mir eingebildet".
Mi duda es el comienzo, quién se supone que hace el intento? esa sería mi duda.
Espero vuestra ayuda, muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola playa:

El/La que hace el intento es "a"; el/la que escribe la frase después se tira un poco atrás y dice algo así como: Bueno, o me lo imaginé.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## playa649

es una chica la que escribe y lo cuenta. Pero "eingebildet", no es algo así como creído? es que no termino de entender la frase. continuaba un poco más, pero quería ir por partes a ver si lo comprendía, todo sería algo así como "a versucht mich zu küssen oder ich hab´s mir eingebildet und es war nur ein betrunken..."
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y ayuda. A ver que entenderías en la frase, ya que no me aclaro.


----------



## Alemanita

Eso, lo que te decía más arriba: la chica dice que A. trató de besarla, pero después modifica esto diciendo: o yo solamente me lo imaginé y él sólo estaba un poco borracho.
Oye, que nos van a borrar. Aquí no estamos para hacer traducciones completas.
Suerte!


----------



## playa649

Gracias, perdona, no sabía que no podía preguntar por algo concreto. Es que me duda era en esta frase.
Muchisimas gracias por todo.


----------



## Alemanita

Claro que se puede preguntar por algo concreto, pero no por frases enteras.
De nada y hasta la próxima.


----------

